# Mr & Mrs 406's Wedding Journal [POLL: Help me pick my dress]



## Miss406

Deleted by user.


----------



## CathiiNoo

I love dress 3. And it will look beautiful on your pregnant bump ;) sorry about all the drama that you have to go through just so you can marry your OH. Hopefully it's all over quick and you can have your fairytale wedding.


----------



## smileyfaces

Dress 3 by a mile!


----------



## Miss406

Deleted


----------



## Tasha

Def dress three, it's more modern IMO x


----------



## Miss406

Deleted
 



Attached Files:







dress4.JPG
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 4









dress44.JPG
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CathiiNoo

Love it!


----------



## kittiecat

:hi: stalking this journal too! Love wedding talk :lol:. Dress 3 is gorgeous but dress 4 would be great if you have a bump too x


----------



## Miss406

Deleted.


----------



## Baby Bell

I love dress 3:thumbup:


----------



## Nats21

Dress 3 is gorgeous :) you're getting married on my sons birthday so you picked a good day! Xx


----------



## Miss406

Deleted


----------



## Miss406

Deleted.


----------



## chloehibner

yay I am late


----------

